# [Request] Healthy, quick and easy chicken breast recipes



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

As the title says, im bored of traditional chicken and now tandoori chicken. I have tried variants of baked chicken with spices/seasoning but thats getting boring too.

Im open to ideas, and bonus points to bulk cooking and storing.. Carbs welcome 

Thanks


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Cook 1.5kg Sweet Potato in oven.

Dry cook chicken mince in a pan, you can do about a kilo at a time (approx 5 meals) ~ Get your butcher to mince the chicken breasts

Add some sliced onion, mushroom , peppers etc, depending on what you like.

Add some Schwarz Herbs (Piri-piri powder is nice).

Scoop out the flesh from the Sweet potato & add to a large bowl. Mix in the chicken ingredients from the pan and mix till evenly placed.

Bake in oven for 10 mins

You have there a tasty Chicken & Sweet potato pie that'll cover 5 meals of approx 50g protein & 90g carbs per meal.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

You can also switch Chicken Mince with turkey mince or Beef Mince or Fish.

And Cottage cheese or grated cheese can be added if you like.

Several meals, all easy as "pie" to make!! Hahaha


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Try our recipes thread, I'm going to re-upload them to my website when I get time

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Neil R said:


> Cook 1.5kg Sweet Potato in oven.
> 
> Dry cook chicken mince in a pan, you can do about a kilo at a time (approx 5 meals) ~ Get your butcher to mince the chicken breasts
> 
> ...


This does sound good! Not huge fan of sweet potato!

I will experiment and let you know how it goes. Thanks Neil.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Just use regular potato instead.

Or Rice might work!? Just gotta do a bit of experimenting


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Cheers Neil, sounds good - gonna get the apron on in the weekend!


----------



## MattHart (Dec 11, 2012)

Neil R said:


> Cook 1.5kg Sweet Potato in oven.
> 
> Dry cook chicken mince in a pan, you can do about a kilo at a time (approx 5 meals) ~ Get your butcher to mince the chicken breasts
> 
> ...


That sounds awesome! I'm actually going to try that as soon as i get home!


----------

